# Pizza Sauce #1



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tbsp minced garlic
1 tbsp water
1 1/2 cups italian plumb style tomatoes
1/4 cup tomato paste
1 1/2 tsp dried oregano or italian spices
1/2 tsp basil or fresh basil
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp lemon juice
1 tbsp sugar

Drain and chop canned plumb tomatoes. Saute garlic in water in medium sized sauce pan over medium heat for 20 secs. Add chopped tomatoes, tomato paste, oregano and basil. Add salt, lemon juice and sugar. Saute for 5 mins. Reduce heat to low. Cook uncovered stirring occasionally for 10 mins. Remove from heat and let cool. Sauce is ready to use.


----------

